# Brink screwed this one up



## Brink (Apr 12, 2017)

And how I wish @Kevin was here to bust on me for this one.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Brink (Apr 12, 2017)

Here's the entire build

https://woodbarter.com/threads/tttsnh-the-project-i-wont-disclose.27476/


----------



## Brink (Apr 12, 2017)

Here's the stools I recently made

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Brink (Apr 12, 2017)

I know...
The maple endgrain seat will shrink and stress the arms and spindles.


----------



## Brink (Apr 12, 2017)

It was predicted there would be a failure



Kevin said:


> You wouldn't want to put too many on one though, I imagine they might collapse if you did....


----------



## Brink (Apr 12, 2017)

The rear corner piece on this stool cracked. I allowed for the wood movement.

Here's the piece after I cut it out.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2017)

Where's the aftermath?


And he would be loving this to no end .....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2017)

Oh...there it is....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 12, 2017)

Here's what went wrong. 
I never looked closely at the grain. It runs on a bias. If I chose straighter grain lumber, it would have been fine.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 12, 2017)

Are we sure it was wood movement and not someone tipping one over or stressing it in ways it wasn't meant to go?

And yes, Kevin is laughing his butt off wherever he is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 12, 2017)

If you ever want to check your joinery, try cutting it apart.

What I'm going to do is remove the spindle and replace it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Apr 12, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Are we sure it was wood movement and not someone tipping one over or stressing it in ways it wasn't meant to go?
> 
> And yes, Kevin is laughing his butt off wherever he is.



There was some stress on it, maybe someone leaned back too hard, but the angular split was without a doubt poor lumber selection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 12, 2017)

Brink, I know exactly how you feel. Every time I do something stupid in the Shop and realize it, I think "Man, Kevin would bust my a** if he saw this" and wish he was around to. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2017)

Cool chairs! musta been a chore to shape those seats...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## larry C (Apr 12, 2017)

Interesting chairs! Just out of curiosity, what they weigh? They really look heavy.......Also, how long after they were built did the stress failure happen?
Just wondering..


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 12, 2017)

I can hear him screaming "I told you so" from here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 13, 2017)

larry C said:


> Interesting chairs! Just out of curiosity, what they weigh? They really look heavy.......Also, how long after they were built did the stress failure happen?
> Just wondering..



Took all summer to make them, finishing it up in September. This one cracked a few weeks ago. 

Weight, I think they are 60-80 lbs


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2017)

Brink said:


> This one cracked a few weeks ago.



Kevin did it.....

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2017)

Is that the crack? I keep looking at this, and I have to agree with Colin, I really think it's a case of it being cracked by falling down. If it were to crack by stress from the wood itself, shouldn't the crack be on the inside, or rather, The stress crack would be the culprit if the orientation of the grain was facing the opposite direction.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2017)

What are these spots circled?


----------



## Brink (Apr 13, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> What are these spots circled?
> 
> View attachment 126151



Just bad pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 13, 2017)

Cracked here.


----------



## Brink (Apr 19, 2017)

Got the new spindle made, fitted and glued

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 19, 2017)

It was an amazing build for sure. "One learns from ones mistakes and One never stops learning...."

Hope you don't have similar failures on the other ones.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 20, 2017)

Couple coats of BLO are on

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink (Apr 23, 2017)

All done!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

